

Photo album privacy checks added to the Facebook Privacy Scanner - mjpizz
http://www.reclaimprivacy.org/

======
tokenadult
I still am not completely sure what to do if it shows a problem with friends
sharing my information. Thanks for the update.

------
mjpizz
if you're a Javascript hacker out there and are interested in helping out: the
scanner is having intermittent Firefox issues
(<http://github.com/mjpizz/reclaimprivacy/issues/issue/9>)

